# What are our chances?



## Alicia64 (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I'm brand new to this forum. My husband and I have always wanted to live in Italy and just thought at our ages, early 40's, the ship had sailed. 

A friend is pursuing his big dream (another story) and it got us thinking.

My husband is in a specialized niche doing computers for a large hospital system here in California.

Any suggestions on how this might translate into an Italian hospital system? I'll take any suggestion and follow up.

I have two six year olds and am a stay at home mom, but I'd be very interested in learning how to become a teacher of English. Is the required certificate hard to get?

Is this possible or am I a looney?

Thanks!

Alicia


----------



## stefanaccio (Sep 25, 2007)

I say go for it if this is your dream. I worked for a US Army hospital in Italy for four years. Definitely do-able. Check out the fedjobs website.




Alicia64 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm brand new to this forum. My husband and I have always wanted to live in Italy and just thought at our ages, early 40's, the ship had sailed.
> 
> ...


----------



## PaigeCL (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi Alicia! Did you ever realize your dream? I too, am in my early 40's and have a 14, 16 & 3/12 year old. My husband, mid 50's & I would like to move to Italy when the older 2 are in college. We have identified Lucca , maybe Florence as to where we would like to live. Just wondering how your journey ended up and if you have any advice.


----------



## Alicia64 (Mar 13, 2009)

PaigeCL said:


> Hi Alicia! Did you ever realize your dream? I too, am in my early 40's and have a 14, 16 & 3/12 year old. My husband, mid 50's & I would like to move to Italy when the older 2 are in college. We have identified Lucca , maybe Florence as to where we would like to live. Just wondering how your journey ended up and if you have any advice.



I wish. No, we did leave California though. My husband worked for the state and thigns were going south rapidly. Now we're on the east coast -- which was a huge move for us. I keep thinking about Europe and hoping I can pull it off.

My husband is a very "in the box" thinker so it's hard for me to get him envisioning something cool happening. (Even thought this move to the east coast was the epitome of cool for him). 

Will your husband be retired? Not needing to work? That's the part I can't figure out -- how to look into getting a job there for my IT husband.

Wendy


----------



## Jim and Judy (Jan 24, 2012)

PaigeCL said:


> Hi Alicia! Did you ever realize your dream? I too, am in my early 40's and have a 14, 16 & 3/12 year old. My husband, mid 50's & I would like to move to Italy when the older 2 are in college. We have identified Lucca , maybe Florence as to where we would like to live. Just wondering how your journey ended up and if you have any advice.



Hi PaigeCL We are new to the forum and looking to buy an apartment in Lucca. We have visited Lucca many times and would like to spend half our time there after we both retire. Did you end up buying a place in Tuscany? We would like to hear about good and bad experiences with realtors and the process of finding a place. Something tells me there is more to it than what your read in books!

Thanks for any advice you are willing to provide.


----------

